# Got tired of waiting for QSI...



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

And ordered an ESU LoksoundXL. Looking forward to trying it out. 

But....

ESU's Loksound 3.5 decoders want to see a 100 ohm speaker. Or two 50 ohm speakers. These are not easy to come by. I have a 1.5 inch speaker on order, which might not be bad--it's a small loc. But I wonder if I could cobble up some resistors to use a larger speaker, and if there'd be any advantage to doing so


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Actually it's unclear--the loksound XL manual says 100ohms, but searching around the web it seems 8, 16, or 32 ohms will work. that can't be [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, that can't be right. 

Resistors will just use power that you intended for your speaker, and you will have less sound output. 

Find the right speakers, sorry. 

(another reason many European systems are tough to integrate here, but all the more modern ones are changing to class D amps and 8 ohm speakers) 

Regards, Greg


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Checked this out a while ago, forgot to post.

ESU's large scale decoders use 4 or 8 16 ohm speakers with no problem--only the small scale stuff is high impedance. Documentation is unclear


----------

